# Reconstituting Crystalized Bulk Honey



## Durandal (Aug 19, 2007)

OK, I have 2 five gallon pails of crystallized orange blossom honey. I need to heat it up and get it back into a liquid state.

Will one of those strap type external heaters work for this or do I absolutely need a tank?

I'd like to avoid having to purchase a larger ss tank until I absolutely need to. My honey house is not ready and I'd prefer to wait to order. I was hoping that one of those strap type heaters would work.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yes a pail heater sold thru bee suppliers like W.T. Kelleys will work.
Works best if you can make a belt of flashing to wrap the pail in before installing the heater. It distrubets heat over a greater area that way.


 Al


----------



## Durandal (Aug 19, 2007)

alleyyooper said:


> Yes a pail heater sold thru bee suppliers like W.T. Kelleys will work.
> Works best if you can make a belt of flashing to wrap the pail in before installing the heater. It distrubets heat over a greater area that way.
> 
> 
> Al


Al do I run any likelihood of burning the plastic with those? I have plenty of flashing. What does it take, 24 to 48 hours depending on the crystallization?

Thanks for the reply!


----------

